# Substitute for Gits Oiler



## cathead (Apr 6, 2017)

Missing several Gits oilers, I fabricated several out of some rifle shells, 30-06 and 44 mag I think it was. 
The 30-06 shell was cut off at a 45 degree angle and carefully silver soldered back together to form 
a right angled oiler.  The cover for the oiler is a 44 Magnum shell swaged out a bit for a good fit.  Maybe
not quite as nice as the Gits but functional and with no expense.  I suppose some would say it is a 
red neck type repair but I kinda like it.   




View media item 96167
View media item 96166


----------



## Terrywerm (Apr 6, 2017)

The age old saying that "necessity is the mother of invention" holds true yet once again!


----------



## FOMOGO (Apr 6, 2017)

I believe Frank Zappa said that. Mike


----------



## Bob Korves (Apr 6, 2017)

How does the oil get past the primers?


----------



## woodchucker (Apr 6, 2017)

You just shoot it in 
Sorry I just couldn't resist


----------



## Randall Marx (Apr 6, 2017)

I like it ALOT! May I steal the idea to use on my stuff?


----------



## cathead (Apr 6, 2017)

Bob Korves said:


> How does the oil get past the primers?




The 44 Mag brass slides over the 30-06 so you pull off the 44 Mag and shoot in the oil.


----------



## cathead (Apr 6, 2017)

Randall Marx said:


> I like it ALOT! May I steal the idea to use on my stuff?




Please do!


----------



## Bob Korves (Apr 6, 2017)

cathead said:


> The 44 Mag brass slides over the 30-06 so you pull of the 44 Mag and shoot in the oil.


Now I get it.  Great idea!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 6, 2017)

Great idea Cathead!


----------



## darkzero (Apr 6, 2017)

I like it too, cool idea!


----------



## Randall Marx (Apr 7, 2017)

What did you use for the wick inside to slow down the oil?


----------



## cathead (Apr 7, 2017)

Randall Marx said:


> What did you use for the wick inside to slow down the oil?



My Gits oilers didn't have anything to slow down the oil flow but in the past I have cut some round pieces of felt and lined the
tube pushing the felt in a ways so there is room for the felt on top.  Packing the felt  in there slows down the flow of course so
it can be a trial and error thing.   
.


----------



## cathead (Apr 11, 2017)

Here's a little useful information on making some ammunition style oilers.  Go to a shooting range and
collect up a bunch of various  spent cartridges.  (I save brass as occasionally I will need to melt down
for a project).  If you have an inventory of various diameters, you can usually find a necked down diameter
that fits your oiler hole.  I generally cut off the unwanted portion of the shell in the lathe using a 5c collet.
Hack saws generally are too coarse to cut nicely and make a rough edge on the parts.
Sometimes a little machining is needed to fit on an appropriately sized cover or stretch out a shell a little
for a nice fit.  It keeps the chips out of your machines and looks really nice if you keep the brass polished up.
The bottom of a brass shell is a lot thicker so one can machine the cover to fit inside the bottom part by
machining off enough material till it fits inside as shown in the photo.View media item 96319
View media item 96320


----------

